# Svorak med KDE 3.1

## Imar

Det råkar inte finnas nån svorak-layout till tangentbordsverktyget i KDE 3.1?

----------

## nempo

 *Imar wrote:*   

> Det råkar inte finnas nån svorak-layout till tangentbordsverktyget i KDE 3.1?

 

Jag har hört talas om dvorak men vad är svorak ? ;D

Misstänker att du skrev lite för snabbt där.

----------

## Imar

 *nempo wrote:*   

>  *Imar wrote:*   Det råkar inte finnas nån svorak-layout till tangentbordsverktyget i KDE 3.1? 
> 
> Jag har hört talas om dvorak men vad är svorak ? ;D
> 
> Misstänker att du skrev lite för snabbt där.

 

Nejdå, inga mistag här inte.  :Razz: 

http://users.one.se/liket/svorak/

----------

## nempo

 *Imar wrote:*   

>  *nempo wrote:*    *Imar wrote:*   Det råkar inte finnas nån svorak-layout till tangentbordsverktyget i KDE 3.1? 
> 
> Jag har hört talas om dvorak men vad är svorak ? ;D
> 
> Misstänker att du skrev lite för snabbt där. 
> ...

 

Mycket intressant, får väl testa någon dag. Om du vill använda svorak layout:en så kan du ju alltid köra en loadkeys.

----------

## CruelTott

Info och forum finns även på:

http://aoeu.info/

----------

